# Moving to Subic - ideas?



## Pakwaan (Oct 14, 2017)

I just accepted an offer on my house in Florida and will be moving to the Philippines in July. I’m thinking Subic Freeport Zone at least for 6 months until I have a chance to look around more. I need fast internet as I’m in the software business here in the US. 

Any ideas about rental rates for 2 bedroom houses? Any good realtors to work with? Any temp housing suggestions for when I first arrive until,I can find something? 

Oh, and I’m bringing my German Shepherd with me. I figure a boarding kennel in Manila might work until I find a place that will allow me to have her.

So many things to organize........ it’s a little overwhelming.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Pakwaan said:


> I just accepted an offer on my house in Florida and will be moving to the Philippines in July. I’m thinking Subic Freeport Zone at least for 6 months until I have a chance to look around more. I need fast internet as I’m in the software business here in the US.
> 
> Any ideas about rental rates for 2 bedroom houses? Any good realtors to work with? Any temp housing suggestions for when I first arrive until,I can find something?
> 
> ...


Slowly slowly Pakwaan though you seem to have little time to organise. Being an IT guy you will be familiar with our best friend "google" so should have little problem finding an abode, especially in the free port area in Subic, have you looked into the quarantine requirements to bring you shepard and time frame? 
Immediately I would look at "airbnb" at long term rentals, 30/60 days until you find what you want, we have secured great properties for 4 to 5 weeks on that site, the owners appear to want people in their establishments and most offer good deals for a month or more.
Good luck with your move and BTW welcome to the forum.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Pakwaan (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks Steve. Lots of moving parts..... trying to sort them all out


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

look up Subic Homes and Merlie Alop Laroa. we've personally worked with them. maybe they can help with questions other than housing. i'm sure you'll hear from members who reside in the area.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Pakwaan said:


> I just accepted an offer on my house in Florida and will be moving to the Philippines in July. I’m thinking Subic Freeport Zone at least for 6 months until I have a chance to look around more. I need fast internet as I’m in the software business here in the US.
> 
> Any ideas about rental rates for 2 bedroom houses? Any good realtors to work with? Any temp housing suggestions for when I first arrive until,I can find something?
> 
> ...


Belated welcome to the forum. Good luck with the move, I am not sure how 'easy' getting the dog here, have you checked that out?

I have recently been checking out availability of rentals in outer Angeles areas and Subic including Freeport Zone. From what I have seen, not many 2 br homes there, mostly 2 storey 3 br is the main. From what I have seen on the net about 40k pesos for something decent. But you will find cheaper if you do the 'feet on the ground' thing when you arrive. Maybe check out AirBNB may be able to get a deal for a month or 2 to do your research. 
OUtside Freeport Zone is cheaper of course, but your need of fasts internet almost requires to stay in Freeport Zone. Good luck.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Slowly slowly Pakwaan though you seem to have little time to organise. Being an IT guy you will be familiar with our best friend "google" so should have little problem finding an abode, especially in the free port area in Subic, have you looked into the quarantine requirements to bring you shepard and time frame?
> Immediately I would look at "airbnb" at long term rentals, 30/60 days until you find what you want, we have secured great properties for 4 to 5 weeks on that site, the owners appear to want people in their establishments and most offer good deals for a month or more.
> Good luck with your move and BTW welcome to the forum.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Sorry Steve, did not read your post before doing mine, great minds think alike they say.


----------



## Pakwaan (Oct 14, 2017)

3BR 2-story would be perfect. I plan to spend a year there while scouting out the perfect place on the ocean to rent more longer term


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Pakwaan said:


> 3BR 2-story would be perfect. I plan to spend a year there while scouting out the perfect place on the ocean to rent more longer term


There are not any rentals on the ocean in the Freeport. If you go South into Morong, you might find a nice rental house on the ocean.

Choose carefully when looking at the 2 story old Navy base houses. They can be very nice but quite a few of them still have the ancient central air systems and they cost a fortune to run if you like it cool, like me. With a 2 story place, the heat will rise up and the 2nd floor can get really hot without aircon. Many have replaced (or left in place) the old A/C and put in modern splits or window types. Look for those.

I prefer a 1 story here in the tropics; easier to cool.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

DonAndAbby said:


> There are not any rentals on the ocean in the Freeport. If you go South into Morong, you might find a nice rental house on the ocean.
> 
> Choose carefully when looking at the 2 story old Navy base houses. They can be very nice but quite a few of them still have the ancient central air systems and they cost a fortune to run if you like it cool, like me. With a 2 story place, the heat will rise up and the 2nd floor can get really hot without aircon. Many have replaced (or left in place) the old A/C and put in modern splits or window types. Look for those.
> 
> I prefer a 1 story here in the tropics; easier to cool.


You are so right Don, I have learned the hard way with a 2 storey townhouse.


----------



## Pakwaan (Oct 14, 2017)

DonAndAbby said:


> Choose carefully when looking at the 2 story old Navy base houses. They can be very nice but quite a few of them still have the ancient central air systems and they cost a fortune to run if you like it cool, like me.


That is *great* advice - thanks!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Pakwaan said:


> I just accepted an offer on my house in Florida and will be moving to the Philippines in July. I’m thinking Subic Freeport Zone at least for 6 months until I have a chance to look around more. I need fast internet as I’m in the software business here in the US.
> 
> Any ideas about rental rates for 2 bedroom houses? Any good realtors to work with? Any temp housing suggestions for when I first arrive until,I can find something?
> 
> ...


Wouldn't trust my pets with anyone there. There is a resurgence of dog eating again!!!


----------

